# sr. davanti ad un nome



## Zazie86

sr. davanti ad un nome per cosa sta

Suora= soeur.

Grazie


----------



## Fundi

Qual è la domanda Zazie86? O hai editato rispondendoti da solo/a?


----------



## Zazie86

vorrei sapere sr. cosa significa? Soeur?


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao Zazie,

Non mi dice niente. Potresti farci due esempi?


----------



## Zazie86

Non ho esempi.... 
ho trovato questa sigla su una lettera... 
es. sr. Elodie
sicuramente sta per sorella Elodie... Soeur Elodie. non mi viene in mente nient'altro


----------



## matoupaschat

Mi sa che hai ragione: http://www.aidenet.eu/grammaire01h.htm .


----------

